
GM takes an unexpected lead in the race to develop autonomous vehicles - johnny313
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21735600-it-may-not-safeguard-carmakers-future-gm-takes-unexpected-lead-race-develop
======
ipunchghosts
A surge in a company like GM doesn't happen by accident. What changed in the
world of GM to make this happen?

~~~
wmf
It's really Cruise Automation, not legacy GM.

~~~
vkatluri
That and Mary Barra. The change usually comes from the top.

~~~
mudil
Mary Barra is widely acknowledged to be a superior CEO. Good for GM!

------
olivermarks
tldr ' A scorecard issued annually by Navigant, a consultancy, puts GM ahead
of the AV pack of carmakers and tech firms, with Alphabet’s Waymo in second
place'.

~~~
leereeves
Apparently, they're already testing a driverless ride-sharing service
(currently for GM employees only) and plan to open it to the public in 2019.

[http://fortune.com/2017/11/30/gm-autonomous-ride-
share-2019/](http://fortune.com/2017/11/30/gm-autonomous-ride-share-2019/)

------
wand3r
I flagged the article. Paywall with no alternate link and the text not pasted
below. Subscriptions are expensive and without text links most people just
cant consume the article

~~~
tomhoward
Archive.is always works for The Economist in my experience:

[http://archive.is/0FO9N](http://archive.is/0FO9N)

